# How much info should you give out?



## debodun (Feb 22, 2017)

I thought I'd try "A Place For Mom" website to try to find a suitable senior housing facility in my area. The problem I had was that they ask for too much personal info before they will even lat you use their Web site and have a disclaimer that they reserve the right to contact you by phone and/or email. Sheesh! That's all I need is to get more annoying phone calls and emails.


----------



## Lon (Feb 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> I thought I'd try "A Place For Mom" website to try to find a suitable senior housing facility in my area. The problem I had was that they ask for too much personal info before they will even lat you use their Web site and have a disclaimer that they reserve the right to contact you by phone and/or email. Sheesh! That's all I need is to get more annoying phone calls and emails.



I have replied to similar web sites and yes they will follow up with phone calls and email, but it's not a bad idea because they will invite you to lunch or dinner at their facility and give you a tour, even offer to pick you up and take you back home I have gone to several for a nice lunch with wine and entertainment. This is when they will discuss the various costs. The personal info that they ask for is to PRE SCREEN potential residents'


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm skeptical of websites that ask for information before they will let you in at all (except maybe your zip code, I get that).  I do not provide any information to those sites.  To me, that kind of thing is very offputting, and I do not trust websites who request info like that.  Back when I was looking for insurance several years ago, I discovered that many companies would not provide any information AT ALL before you gave them all kinds of personal information, so I dealt with a broker I knew instead.  IMHO, it is just plain dangerous to provide all kinds of personal info to a website you do not even know is legitimate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2017)

I wouldn't give them the information until I was serious about making the move.

Deb, IMO you should try to look at this as a series of changes over several years and not just go from a big house to an independent living situation.  I would focus on getting rid of things that won't fit into a standard two bedroom apartment, then look into selling your house and make a move to a typical apartment complex.  That will make the transition into a smaller apartment at an independent or assisted living complex easier.

Sort of like the old line about how do you eat an elephant, one bite at a time.

Good luck!


----------



## Kitties (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are uncomfortable I'm sure you can look on your own.


----------



## Lon (Feb 22, 2017)

If you do a Google search for Senior Living, Continuing Care, assisted living  etc. you will very shortly be contacted by a multitude of facilities particularly if you do no more than give your zip code. There is a great deal of competition for those SENIOR DOLLARS and they are aggressive marketers of their respective facilities and services .It's  not all bad though because it's a no cost way to find out what it will cost for the care we may eventually need and what is available. I prefer to make the decision for myself rather than leave it to some one else to decide where to put these old bones.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> I thought I'd try "A Place For Mom" website to try to find a suitable senior housing facility in my area. The problem I had was that they ask for too much personal info before they will even lat you use their Web site and have a disclaimer that they reserve the right to contact you by phone and/or email. Sheesh! That's all I need is to get more annoying phone calls and emails.



I'm with you - it is very annoying to be asked for all your personal info before they will give you any information at all.  And why isn't there "A Place for Dad"?

Sorry, I'm a little cranky today..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2017)

I've gone to sites like that, even the one you wrote about. I just leave the site rather than give that info. But then I wasn't seriously looking for a place, just curious.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2017)

Before searching for any "services" on the Internet, I search for Reviews or Complaints about that "service".  In the case of A Place for Mom, I quickly found several...here is just one which explains what this company really does.

http://ascamformom.blogspot.com/2010/04/truth-behind-place-for-mom.html

Virtually ANY personal information you place on the Internet becomes available for any number of entities to view....and, use.  Personally, before I would put anything on the Internet, in such a situation, I would call their 800 number and speak directly with a representative.


----------

